# Use hyperlink without holding ctrl....



## Rohit2010 (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi friends ........ 
I whd like to knw if there is any possibility to click and use the hyperlink in MS Word 2007 without pressing or holding ctrl key ?? I want this hyperlink to work as the hyperlink we use in websites.. i.e. just click and visit. 
Early response wil be appreciated ... 
Thanks

Regards
Rohit


----------



## RSpecianjr (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey Rohit,

File -> Word Options -> Advanced -> deselect the Ctrl+Hyperlinks option

HTH,

Robert Specian Jr.


----------



## Rohit2010 (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks a ton Robert ......... It works.....


----------

